# Two Campy bikes, side by side



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings Campy lovers-

Here is my '96 Bianchi 1885 alu-hydro-carbon and my new BoB Pinarello FP4 (Quatro).
I was refitted on the Bianchi with a compact and narrower bar along with a shorter stem. The Pinarello also required some bar and stem mods. Both bikes are now set-up the same, or as close as possible. I notice no difference on the trainer. So...here are my two Italians with a Campy hair-doo...Gina and Sophia.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

So you get to ride both Sophia and Gina, you naughty boy!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Bill Bikie said:


> Greetings Campy lovers-
> 
> Here is my '96 Bianchi 1885 alu-hydro-carbon and my new BoB Pinarello FP4 (Quatro).
> I was refitted on the Bianchi with a compact and narrower bar along with a shorter stem. The Pinarello also required some bar and stem mods. Both bikes are now set-up the same, or as close as possible. I notice no difference on the trainer. So...here are my two Italians with a Campy hair-doo...Gina and Sophia.


Beautiful bikes! I am still sad that Bianchi dropped their alignment with Campagnolo groupsets. 

But didn't you mean '06 Bianchi 1885? If it were '96, with that carbon seatstay it definitely will have stood out ;-).


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

orange_julius said:


> Beautiful bikes! I am still sad that Bianchi dropped their alignment with Campagnolo groupsets.
> 
> But didn't you mean '06 Bianchi 1885? If it were '96, with that carbon seatstay it definitely will have stood out ;-).


Oops! Yes...It's a 2006, not 1996. Aluminum was the thing in '96, and yes, the carbon fork and stay would've garnered attention.

My understanding is that for 2012 you can still get an Oltre with Super Record and a Sempre with a Campy group as well as a Coast to Coast catagory Bianchi with Campy.
Check their web site


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Can't help noticing the unusual way the ergos are set on the Bianchi's bars. Seem to be too far down the bend with the bar rolled up to compensate. Renders any benefit of compact bars redundant.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Can't help noticing the unusual way the ergos are set on the Bianchi's bars. Seem to be too far down the bend with the bar rolled up to compensate. Renders any benefit of compact bars redundant.


Thanks for your input, however:
The Bianchi's bars are not rolled up. The bend leading to the levers is flat. This provides a smooth, continous transition from bar to brake. I don't want the brakes to be above or below the bend, but a continuation of the bar. The photo is misleading.:thumbsup:


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet.

I've got a 2010 Pinarello Paris and vintage Bianchi Trofeo set up near identical as you've done, all Campy.

Thanks for sharing photos of your two gals!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Some History:

When I bought the 2006 Bianchi 1885 Alu/hydro/carbon I already had an original Klein Quantum, and a Bianchi TSX Ultra Light. I built up the Klein myself many, many years ago with Chorus 8-speed friction downtube shifting, and the last upgrade being indexed 8-speed. The TSX Ultralight was a classic celeste steel 9-speed Bianchi with Veloce/Centaur components.

I sold the TSX Ultralite a few years ago, that left me with the Klein and the 1885 Bianchi. The Klein was sold a few weeks ago to the father of Mark Brone, the owner Brones Bike Shop. So now I have the 1885 Bianchi, and the new Pinarello Quatro. Both Italian, and both Campy!

The Bianchi will be for cruising and base miles. The Pinarello for spirited club rides and competetive hill climbs. I'll need a new wheel set on the Pinarello to be "competitive."

Stay upright!
-Bill in Winona Minnesota


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Bikes look great thanks for sharing.


----------



## shawnb1970 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice pair


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice bikes! thanks for sharing


----------



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Great looking bikes.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll match your 2 Campy bikes with my 2 Campy bikes! With the 4 of them we pretty much have 4 of kind in the Euro bike brigade!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Pegoretti, very cool!*

A nice stable there. I've since replaced the fulcrum 5's that came on the Pinarello with HED Aedennes SL's. I wanted a pro wheel for club rides and hill climbs. Is the the Pegoretti new?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bill Bikie said:


> A nice stable there. I've since replaced the fulcrum 5's that came on the Pinarello with HED Aedennes SL's. I wanted a pro wheel for club rides and hill climbs. Is the the Pegoretti new?


The Pegoretti was originally made in 2007. It came to me through the estate of a friend. It originally had Record 10 speed on it that I upgraded to SR11. I kept the record Seatpost, bottle holders and headset as well as the Neutron wheels. I own the Jet 6's and Ardennes for everyday riding on the 586.


----------

